# Detection and signal system location



## Koray (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi everyone,
My name is Koray Cenan. I live in Turkey. A few people has got this hobby thats why there is a little information about layout in Turkey. I have Ho and Z scale locs,buildings,etc..I have decided to make a new layout. This layout i will use computer controller program for signal, detection system. My set up is like this:

1-DCS51 All-in-one Command Station/Booster/Throttle
2-BDL168 LocoNet Occupancy Detector, 16 Detection Sections
3-SE8C Signal Decoder
4-DS64 Quad Stationary Decoder
5-PR3XTRA SoundFX USB Decoder Programmer
6-UP6Z LocoNet Universal Panel and 3 Amp Z Scale Voltage Reducer
7-friwald pc program

Here my layout design:










Now i will plan detection section and also signal location. I have never experience about this sytem. I have 20 turnout and 5X DS64 for digital command. Does anyone have any suggestions about the detection area ? Otherwise i will try design my layout detection area according to picture i attached. Blue track is going bellow surface of the layout with helix.
Thanks 
Looking forward to hear your suggestions.
Regards.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The SE8C does the same thing as the DS54 along with controlling signal heads.


----------

